# More Correspondence Published On New Central Bank Website



## SaySomething (13 Apr 2017)

The Central Bank updated their website in the past month or so. Which is good news because the old one wasn't responsive (didn't translate well to mobile) and was a pain to navigate.

As a result some correspondence that might not have been available to the public has been released and the latest tranche came out yesterday. There are a couple of items which tracker mortgage customers will find particularly interesting:

Feedback to institutions as as result of reported errors to the Central Bank, dated March 2013: https://www.centralbank.ie/docs/def...ltr-of-errs-notif-to-cb-by-c-ins.pdf?sfvrsn=6

The letter sent to institutions dated 19 August 2010 advising them of their responsibilities following a desk-based review of tracker mortgage switches: https://www.centralbank.ie/docs/def...-rev---tracker-rate-mortg-switch.pdf?sfvrsn=4 Note this references letters sent in 2009 but I can't seem to find them on the website at the moment.

There are far more documents available on the Central Bank website with the majority being located here: https://www.centralbank.ie/regulation/consumer-protection/compliance-monitoring/reviews-and-research


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Apr 2017)

Hi Say Something 

That is  a very useful resource. 

Any chance you could do cross reference post e.g 

*Lenders must disclose the consequences of fixing 
"*    extract quote from letter" 
Reference:   Central Bank letter to institutions March 2010   (include link) 

I know it would be a lot of work, but it would be very useful for people challenging the loss of their tracker.


----------

